# Anyone own or have ridden a 2020 Cannondale Moterra Neo?



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

This bike is at the top of my list right now for my new E-bike. Sold my Pivot Shuttle and Intense Tazer and trying to figure out what to get next and the Cannondale is pretty fantastic looking. Seems like they are just becoming available so wanted to see if anyone has one yet?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

cblesius said:


> This bike is at the top of my list right now for my new E-bike. Sold my Pivot Shuttle and Intense Tazer and trying to figure out what to get next and the Cannondale is pretty fantastic looking. Seems like they are just becoming available so wanted to see if anyone has one yet?


I rode the 2020 Moterra 2 (not Neo) at recent Outerbike event in Moab. Bosch Gen 4 power delivery was smooth and natural feeling in the EMTB mode. I prefer the simple Purion display. The 160 travel with 29 wheels provides a magic carpet ride. Maybe a little slow steering, but it is not a XC race bike after all. Good spec for the money - and it looks cool. That is my review.

My only gripe - a little stiction on dropper post due to slack seat post angle?


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Regarding stiction on the Moterra dropper post due to slack seat post angle.
I thought the geometry trend these days is less slack seat post angles for more weight on the front tire for climbing ?
Maybe not that make and model?


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Did you experience the 'clanking' from the motor almost every review describes of the Gen 4 Bosch? Sort of like freewheel chain slap. That would drive me nuts


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Go YT Decoy, bike rocks.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

dodger said:


> Did you experience the 'clanking' from the motor almost every review describes of the Gen 4 Bosch? Sort of like freewheel chain slap. That would drive me nuts


No clanking sounds detected on the Moterra or the Orbea Wild - both MY 2020 bikes with Gen 4 Bosch


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

Personally I've never been a huge fan of Cannondale bikes but really dig the look of this one.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

cblesius said:


> Personally I've never been a huge fan of Cannondale bikes but really dig the look of this one.


Have you seen the YT Decoy yet?


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

ziscwg said:


> Have you seen the YT Decoy yet?


I have and it looks pretty awesome. However not something I would consider until they release their bigger battery option. Also it's tough to compete with Bosch Gen 4 right now so I would probably wait until buying a bike with a Shimano motor until their new one comes out.


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

Anyone have any idea what the rear shock size is on the new Moterra? Can't find it anywhere on the internet.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

cblesius said:


> This bike is at the top of my list right now for my new E-bike. Sold my Pivot Shuttle and Intense Tazer and trying to figure out what to get next and the Cannondale is pretty fantastic looking. Seems like they are just becoming available so wanted to see if anyone has one yet?


I have the 2018 Monterra 2, my original intention was for trail work, recovery and self shuttles. What surprised me is what a blast to ride and how capable it is overall. I have a long DH and Enduro racing history, this bike improved my turning exponentially the weight and geometry,short rear is dead on and the 27.5 certainly helps but overall the confidence of how planted it is crossed over to my analog 29'ers. I take it out with my riding buddies on occasion to see what it's capable of and even though they are all on 150-160mm analog bikes I have no difficulties keeping up in the steeps, flow lines and jump lines. The Monterra is also a very capable jumper to only the suspension was holding it back some.I already installed a DVO Jade and have a RS 150mm Lyrik ready to install to give it more life. I believe 27.5 is a sweet spot for ebikes with quicker steering and lower BB helps with the weight. I'm open to 29er but would need ride time on one to compare.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a brand new 2020 Moterra 2 in the basement waiting for the snow to clear! I'll be making a few upgrades before she hits the dirt like some fancy wheels and the Vorsprung Smashpot coil conversion for the fork. I am thinking I'll bump it up to 170mm to get a little extra travel. 

I believe we are taking a trip down to southern Utah in the next few weeks, so I'll report back then. 

Any specific things you want to to pay attention to?


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger. Of all the e bikes currently out and having an idea of what Santa Cruz is releasing this still seems like the best option. Really want to custom build one so probably going to get the Moterra 3 (although I'll have to upgrade to the biggery battery) and take everything off and go from there. Im going to do a dual crown like the SE but with a Fox49 and X2 out back.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

cblesius said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger. Of all the e bikes currently out and having an idea of what Santa Cruz is releasing this still seems like the best option. Really want to custom build one so probably going to get the Moterra 3 (although I'll have to upgrade to the biggery battery) and take everything off and go from there. Im going to do a dual crown like the SE but with a Fox49 and X2 out back.


If this is your end goal, you may want to get the 2 or the SE. Batteries alone are like $750.

I can saw from just riding mine around the neighborhood, its going to be incredible on the trails. Even in Eco, i had more power than I would have ever expected. Turbo was a whole other story...


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

dustyduke22 said:


> If this is your end goal, you may want to get the 2 or the SE. Batteries alone are like $750.
> 
> I can saw from just riding mine around the neighborhood, its going to be incredible on the trails. Even in Eco, i had more power than I would have ever expected. Turbo was a whole other story...


I know but my issue is I don't like those frame colors. I really just want an all black one.


----------



## youth slayer (Apr 13, 2010)

dodger said:


> Did you experience the 'clanking' from the motor almost every review describes of the Gen 4 Bosch? Sort of like freewheel chain slap. That would drive me nuts


No and there are maybe ten of us that ride these.I have a 2018 8 speed that is not as smooth and less gears.I keep up with them but the new one is definitely improved.


----------

